# Facebook Schwinn



## Sandman (Nov 16, 2019)

Asking price is $ 200 is that to much ?


----------



## Bman212 (Dec 15, 2019)

I think it’s a good price for a cool bike to clean up and ride. Hopefully it’s still available or you already got it.


----------



## Sandman (Dec 16, 2019)

It was sold the next day . Not meant to be .


----------

